# I suffer from IBS-D



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

I suffer from IBS-D, and have found a lot of help on this forum. I wouldhave to say the biggest impactor has been learning about calcium and it'saffect on my IBS. I take a 600mg supplement at lunch and at dinner, with myfood , so I avoid the upset tummy I get if there is nothing else in therewhen I take it. After only a few days of this, my D was greatly diminished.I also take an extra calcium pill if I know I am going to eat or dosomething to trigger the D. For example, changes in my work schedule, goingto a business lunch, or choosing to eat pizza or ice cream! This seems toslow things down a bit.I never go anywhere without my Imodium!! Sometimes I have to take 4 or 5 ofthe things to control the D, but it works!!I also take the antidepressant, Celexa. It seems to calm my overall generalanxiety and the panic attacks I've had since I was a kid. It also does notseem to have some of the side affects I had while on Paxil.Sometimes, no matter what I do, even when I have been avoiding all my knowntriggers, the D gets evil. During an attack, I try to stay positive and takea lot of deep breaths. Sipping on water and taking a newspaper with me tothe loo helps me focus on something other than the cramps. A sense of humorhelps, too. I remind myself that no one ever died from an attack of run ofthe mill IBS-D, and that seems to help!!Sharing my thoughts, and reading others' on this forum has also been apositive influence on my D. It helps a lot to see that you're not alone, andall the weird noises, bloating, and odd stuff coming out of you also happensto lots of other people!


----------

